# Glock 26 ankle holster!?



## nelskc

I'm looking to get a glock 26, and I'm curious how these do in ankle holsters? Do they fit in ankle holsters in normal jeans without printing? I have carried my J-frame 637 or p3at in a ankle holster before and been satisfied. So basically... g26 or g27 good for ankle holsters? Anyone have any pictures maybe... Thanks!


----------



## USAFgsm

Would a gun that heavy not be uncomfortable on the ankle? I have never actually worn an ankle holster, so i am of no help


----------



## BeefyBeefo

_Mike Barham_ will chime in. He carries a G26 in an ankle holster and from what I remember reading, he likes it because it suits his needs. If your needs call for this kind of carry than I don't see any reason not to purchase a nice ankle holster and try it out. Worst case scenario you sell it and take a small loss. I would imagine that the quality of the holster would make quite a bit of difference in ankle carry. Just my .02 

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod

I've never even contemplated ankle carry, so I'm not much help either. Look at your options, and if that works best, then so be it. Just pick the best rig for you.


----------



## Old Padawan

Ankle carry is a great way to carry the 26. Galco makes 3 ankle holsters to accommodate the gun. The Ankle Glove and Ankle Lite are the most comfortable, while the Cop Ankle Band is the most durable and should be purchased if you will be wearing the gun over boots.
The biggest thing to look for is the draw stroke. When drawing from an ankle holster your pants leg must clear the grip. This is easy on most dress or Dockers type trousers. It’s a bit more difficult with jeans, especially boot cut jeans (bell bottoms are great).
I wear an ankle holster on occasion. I don’t like them, as they are slow to deploy while moving. On the other hand they are easy and unobtrusive to deploy while sitting behind a desk or in your car.


----------



## Mike Barham

I know a couple of people who carry Glock 26/27s with complete discretion in Ankle Gloves. I actually carry a KelTec PF9 there, however, since I find the Glock just a little wide for best concealment with the pants I wear.

For several years running, the most popular single holster Galco sold was the Ankle Glove for the small Glocks. It works, as long as you wear pants that are loose enough at the cuff to hide the gun, and that can be pulled up high enough to access it.

*Old Padawan* is correct about the disadvantage on the draw. I commute 40 miles each way and then sit at a desk. Ankle carry works for me. If I was on my feet all day, I'd choose something else.


----------



## Big_Jim

I tried it and it didn't work for me. I wear jeans and it printed way too much and the weight was more than I cared for. I now carry a 642 on the ankle.


----------



## Mike Barham

I've actually switched to the 26 in ankle carry with no issues.


----------



## watchyoursix

I use the Galcon Ankle Glove holster it works great. There is no imprinting at all, and it feels comfortable. Im a big fan of ankle carry, but it does make it more difficult to draw especially in a fight situation.


----------



## Spenser

I use the Galco Cop Ankle Band, and it's been the best ankle holster I've ever used. The 27 works great in it. It works well with dress pants, as well as with the right jeans. 

It's about the largest gun I'd want to carry on the ankle, that's for sure.


----------

